# Topics > Medical robotics and AI > Robotic surgery, computer-assisted surgery >  MiroSurge, robotic system for minimally invasive surgery, German Aerospace Center, Cologne, Germany

## Airicist

Designer - German Aerospace Center

"MiroSurge - Telemanipulation in Minimally Invasive Surgery"

MiroSurge on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Medical robotics: MiroSurge

Uploaded on Feb 9, 2011




> MiroSurge is a robotic system for minimally invasive surgery. The surgeon operates three robots. Two robots carry minimally invasive instruments. The third robot is equipped with a stereo HD endoscope. A preoperative planning optimizes the robotic setup with a focus on efficiency and safety. This planning data is mapped onto the patient's position intraoperatively by utilizing an optic sensor system. During setup of the robots, the intuitive hands-on control mode as well as a handheld command device is applied. The surgeon controls the robots during surgery from a remote console. Besides autostereoscopic 3D video, this console enables bimanual force-feedback in 6+1 degrees of freedom. Alternatively, the system can be operated with optically tracked instruments.

----------


## Airicist

The DLR Mirosurge Robotic Telesurgery of the future

Published on Aug 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

MiroSurge

Published on Jul 2, 2019

----------

